# How to stop "wet dreams"



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> It's been said that you don't dream of a face you've never seen before. Perhaps you saw this lady in passing at a store or while flipping through a porn mag  I don't know how you to prevent wet dreams. I can give you tips on how to clean up, though


Then I need to track down lots of people that I've seen in passing and dreamt about. Starting with about half a dozen from last night. . .



Thomas D M Thompson said:


> The lubricant would dry and become very uncomfortable after a while.


The voice of experience?



avalanche183 said:


> Depending on where you live, there are distinct leaves that were on the ground that help with wet dreams.
> If you think back to elementary school, there were those leaves on the ground that had a wing attached to a seed.
> When you'd throw the leaf up, it'd spin like a helicopter.
> If you have those near you, get a bunch of those.
> ...


You'd better be more specific about that leaf. I can think of a few different seeds/leaves like that (depending on the climate). And whereas one of them might do the job, I wouldn't be surprised if the wrong one caused some kind of contact dermatitis. . . or worse.


----------



## Thomas D M Thompson (Sep 14, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> TThe voice of experience?


When you bang someone for longer than an hour, yes it does indeed get that way.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

twoofthree said:


> You'd better be more specific about that leaf. I can think of a few different seeds/leaves like that (depending on the climate). And whereas one of them might do the job, I wouldn't be surprised if the wrong one caused some kind of contact dermatitis. . . or worse.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

avalanche183 said:


>


Anyone else find this absolutely hilarious?


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Anyone else find this absolutely hilarious?


oh yes. It sure is.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> oh yes. It sure is.


Glad you agree.


----------

